# [H] VoE stellt sich vor und sucht! (Reroll-Projekt)



## Deathloc (11. Juni 2011)

Liebe Community,

am 10.06.2011 haben wir unser Gilde_ Vanguard of Eonar_ ins virtuelle Leben gerufen. Wir verstehen uns als Gemeinschaft, welche die Spielinhalte von WoW gemeinsam erneut erleben möchte. Wir haben es uns zum Ziel gemacht, dabei auf jeden Spielertyp Rücksicht zu nehmen.

*AKTUELLE INFORMATIONEN*
- *27.08.2011:* Gildenlevel 3 wurde erreicht. Bald werden wir uns gemeinsam Richtung Level 80 bewegen.
- *14.07.2011:* Die oberste Levelgrenze wurde auf 70 angehoben. Alle Classic-Dungeons wurden gildenintern bewältigt.
- *24.06.2011:* Unser Internetauftritt geht online: www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu.
- *22.06.2011:* Die obere Levelgrenze wurde auf 60 angehoben. 
- *13.06.2011:* Die obere Levelgrenze wurde auf 40 angehoben. 
- *11.06.2011:* Mitstreiter gesucht! Aktueller Zwischenstopp befindet sich auf Stufe 20, damit auch Neueinsteiger dies schnell aufholen können.
- *10.06.2011:* Vanguard of Eonar wurde auf dem PvE-Realm Madmortem gegründet.

*Warum haben wir uns für Madmortem entschieden?*
Wir haben diesen PvE-Realm ausgewählt, da ein Großteil unserer Mitstreiter sich auf einem PvE-Server wohler fühlt. Ebenso bietet der Realmpool Blutdurst die wohl besten Möglichkeiten, was den PvP-Bereich betrifft. Einige unserer Mitglieder haben bereits auf Madmortem gespielt und berichteten durchweg Positives von der Server-Community. Madmortem ist ein mittel-bevölkerter Server mit - wenn man den Daten trauen kann - etwas mehr Allianz-Spielern. Wir hoffe ebenfalls, mit unserer Gilde eine Bereicherung für die Horden-Community auf diesem Realm zu sein.

*Auf welchen Content fokussieren wir uns?*
WoW bietet mittlerweile genug Möglichkeiten, im PvE und im PvP viele Sachen gemeinsam zu unternehmen. Primär möchten wir natürlich uns durch Dungeons und Schlachtzüge als Gilde kämpfen. Da wir aus ehemaligen Raidern und aus PvP-Spielern bestehen, sind alle Voraussetzungen für ein facettenreiche Gildenerfahrung gegeben.

*Existieren sogenannte Level-Stopps?*
Ja. Um den Content gemeinsam erneut erleben zu können, sind diese Level-Stopps nötig. Wir werden also auf den Stufen 60, 70, 80 und 85 Halt machen und so einiges nachholen. Ebenfalls wird es kleinere Zwischenstopps geben, die nur wenige Tage anhalten. Damit wollen wir sicherstellen, dass wir alle gleich schnell unterwegs sind und dass Neueinsteiger möglichst schnell Anschluss an unsere Gilde finden.

*Welche Voraussetzungen sollte man mitbringen?*
Wir sind keine Twink-Gilde! Einige von uns spielen seit Release und haben ihren Hauptcharakter längst auf dem virtuellen Pixelfriedhof begraben. Diese Gilde soll jedem die Möglichkeit geben, WoW erneut zu erleben. Deswegen sollte euer Fokus auf jeden Fall auf den Charakteren und dem Fortschritt unserer Gilde liegen. Ob ihr ein WoW-Veteran seid oder vor einer Woche angefangen habt, ist vollkommen egal! Wir sind hilfsbereit und sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber "frischen Spielern". Ihr solltet darüber hinaus alle Eigenschaften mitbringen über die jeder vernünftig-denkende Mensch verfügt: Ehrlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft, Verlässligkeit...

*Wie ist ein Gildenbeitritt möglich?*
Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, um auf euch aufmerksam zu machen. Am besten meldet ihr euch In-Game via Befehl _/who Vanguard of Eonar_ an eine Person, die gerade online ist. Ebenfalls könnt ihr uns auf Madmortem mit eurem Charakter eine Gildenanfrage hinterlassen. In-Game-Post ist natürlich ebenfalls möglich. Ihr könnt genauso gut diesen Thread nutzen, um weitere Dinge zu klären.
Für die Gesprächigen unter euch haben wir einen TeamSpeak 3-Server eingerichtet, den wir temporär für alle Interessenten zur Verfügung stellen. Wendet euch doch direkt an uns!


```
www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu
```


```
TeamSpeak 3 &#8226; IP: 46.4.200.113 &#8226; Port: 11144
```
Wir freuen uns auf euch!

PS: Wir werden diesen Thread regelmäßig aktualisieren, um euch auf dem Laufenden zu halten. Solltet ihr Bekannte und Freunde haben, die sich für solch ein Projekt interessieren könnten, teilt einfach den Link zum offiziellen WoW-Forenpost.


```
http://bit.ly/mS20nJ
```
Liebe Grüße,
die Gildenleitung von <Vanguard of Eonar>


----------



## Deathloc (13. Juni 2011)

Wir sind nun 29 Mitglieder. Die oberste Levelgrenze wurde auf 40 angehoben. Durchschnittsalter würde ich grob auf 25 schätzen. Die weibliche Fraktion ist auch vertreten - also traut euch! ;]


----------



## bvb33 (13. Juni 2011)

Na dann viel spaß


----------



## Deathloc (16. Juni 2011)

Seid gegrüßt!

Um euch die ganze Sache nochmal etwas schmackhafter zu machen - wir sind derzeit 30 Mitglieder, unser Altersdurchschnitt beläuft sich auf schätzungsweise 24. Wir haben jüngere, sowie "ältere" Spieler unter uns. Wir sind kommunikativ was den Gildenchat angeht, ein TeamSpeak 3-Server mit genug Platz ist natürlich auch vorhanden.

Der derzeitige "Level-Stopp" findet auf Stufe 40 statt. Da wir diese Levelgrenze erst aufheben, wenn ein Großteil unserer Mitglieder sich auf dem Level befindet, habt ihr noch mehr als genug Zeit, diese Stufe zu erreichen! Mit etwas Gold und dem ein oder anderen Extra können wir euch helfen, den Einstieg auf einem neuen Server zu meistern.

Egal ob erst mit WoW angefangen habt oder euch als WarCraft-Veteran bezeichnet - bei uns findet jeder ein Zuhause. Ihr braucht nicht 24/7 am Bildschirm kleben, um bei uns mitzuspielen. Auch Gelegenheitsspielern bieten wir einen Platz.

*Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt? Dann meldet euch doch einfach - direkt hier im Forum, schaut im TS vorbei oder lasst uns In-Game eine Nachricht zukommen (jedes Mitglied hat Inviterechte).*

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Deathloc (20. Juni 2011)

Wir sind nun 34 Mitglieder. Der aktuelle Levelstopp beläuft sich immernoch auf Level 40. Schaut doch mal vorbei, wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Deathloc (22. Juni 2011)

Die oberste Levelgrenze wurde auf 60 angehoben. Wir freuen uns aus diesem Grund, von nun an auch Todesritter in unserer Gilde begrüßen zu dürfen.

Auch Quereinsteiger - Personen, die mit bereits vorhandenen Charakteren einsteigen - sind willkommen.

Wir freuen uns auf euch! :]


----------



## Deathloc (24. Juni 2011)

Wir sind immernoch auf der Suche nach weiteren Spielerinnen und Spielern, die ihren Weg mit uns gemeinsam bestreiten möchten.

Wir haben eine kleine Internetpräsenz erstellt, schaut doch mal vorbei! 

www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu


----------



## Deathloc (29. Juni 2011)

Wir sind immernoch auf der Suche nach weiteren Spielerinnen und Spielern, die ihren Weg mit uns gemeinsam bestreiten möchten. Die oberste Levelgrenze liegt derzeit bei Level 60.


----------



## Deathloc (1. Juli 2011)

Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte Spielerinnen und Spieler! Derzeitige Maximalstufe liegt bei Level 60. Wir freuen uns auf euch!

www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu


----------



## Deathloc (7. Juli 2011)

Unsere kleine Homepage ist nach einiger Downtime wieder online.

Wir sind natürlich immernoch auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitspielerinnen und Mitspielern. Ein Großteil unserer Mitglieder hat bereits die Stufe 60 erreicht, einige befinden sich immernoch in der Levelphase.

*Es ist also noch lange nicht zu spät, Teil unserer Gilde zu werden!*

Wir freuen uns auf euch!

www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu


----------



## Deathloc (12. Juli 2011)

Seid gegrüßt!
Unsere Maximalstufe wurde auf *Level 70* angehoben. Außerdem konnten wir Gildenlevel 2 erreichen, was jedem Spieler 5% zusätzliche Erfahrungspunkte gewährt.
Wir freuen uns über jeden Neuzugang - egal ob Anfänger oder Veteran! Ihr könnt selbstverständlich auch Charaktere mitbringen, die ihr bereits "angefangen" habt - vorausgesetzt diese sind maximal auf Level 70.

Schaut auch auf unserer Homepage vorbei: www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Deathloc (14. Juli 2011)

Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte Spielerinnen und Spieler! Die derzeitige Maximalstufe liegt bei Level 70. Schaut auch auf unserer HP vorbei: www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu

Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch hier, im TeamSpeak oder direkt im Spiel an uns wenden.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2011)

Bitte achte auf die Pushregeln in diesem Forenbereich, sonst müssen wir den Thread schließen.

Danke.


----------



## Deathloc (20. Juli 2011)

@ kaepteniglo: Werde ich. 

--

Wir suchen weiterhin interessierte Spielerinnen und Spieler! Die derzeitige Maximalstufe liegt bei Level 70. Schaut auch auf unserer HP vorbei: www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu

Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch hier, im TeamSpeak oder direkt im Spiel an uns wenden.

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Deathloc (29. Juli 2011)

Derzeit machen wir Halt auf Stufe 70. Aus diesem Grund suchen wir stets neue Mitspielerinnen und Mitspieler, die sich uns anschließen möchten. Mehr Infos findet ihr auf unserer Homepage:

www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Deathloc (4. August 2011)

Derzeit machen wir Halt auf Stufe 70. Aus diesem Grund suchen wir stets neue Mitspielerinnen und Mitspieler, die sich uns anschließen möchten. Mehr Infos findet ihr auf unserer Homepage:

www.vanguard-of-eonar.de.vu

Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Deathloc (27. August 2011)

Wir sind immernoch auf der Suche nach neuen Mitspielerinnen und Mitspielern. Aktuell befinden wir uns als Gilde noch auf Stufe 70, werden uns aber in Kürze Richtung Level 80 bewegen. Auf dieser Stufe werden wir regelmäßig in Ulduar unterwegs sein, um uns den Titel und die Heldentat "Herold der Titanen" zu sichern. Mehr dazu im offiziellen Forum.


```
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2463349019
```
Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Deathloc (7. September 2011)

Wir sind immernoch auf der Suche nach neuen Mitspielerinnen und Mitspielern. Aktuell befinden wir uns als Gilde noch auf Stufe 70, werden uns aber in Kürze Richtung Level 80 bewegen. Auf dieser Stufe werden wir regelmäßig in Ulduar unterwegs sein, um uns den Titel und die Heldentat "Herold der Titanen" zu sichern. Mehr dazu im offiziellen Forum.


```
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/2463349019
```
Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## philits (7. September 2011)

Habe mich euch bereits angeschlossen und muss sagen das echt super nette Leute bei euch sind


----------

